# Pbl impossible à resoudre imprimante hp  all-in-one C3190 (C3100 series)



## caballus (11 Mars 2008)

Salut tout le monde,
Avant tout j'ai un mac book qui tourne sous OS X 10.4.11, et comme précisé dans l'intitulé j'ai un pbl ac mon imprimante HP All-In-One C3190 photosmart
J'ai installé le logiciel fourni, et meme retelecharger les drivers sur le site de HP, je l'ai branchée en USB, là je vais dans preferences systemes / imprimantes je clique sur "ajouter" , je selectionne mon imprimante qui apparait bien comme connectée par USB , mais au moment de selectionner le pilote necessaire, impossible de le trouver...!!
Et c'est pas faute d'avoir chercher, j'ai passer toute la matinée dessus, j'ai chercher dans bibliotheque/printers ou dans /application support etc.. et impossible de trouver le driver qui correspond (dans les drivers dejà installés sur le mac, il n'y a pas celui que je cherche) et j'ai fouiller dans tous les topics, etc des forums...rien..!
Si vous pouvez m'aider svp, en me confirmant aussi si le format du pilote doit etre .plugin ou.plist , merci, je suis completement desespéré!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

caballus a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> Avant tout j'ai un mac book qui tourne sous OS X 10.4.11, et comme précisé dans l'intitulé j'ai un pbl ac mon imprimante HP All-In-One C3190 photosmart
> J'ai installé le logiciel fourni, et meme retelecharger les drivers sur le site de HP, je l'ai branchée en USB, là je vais dans preferences systemes / imprimantes je clique sur "ajouter" , je selectionne mon imprimante qui apparait bien comme connectée par USB , mais au moment de selectionner le pilote necessaire, impossible de le trouver...!!
> Et c'est pas faute d'avoir chercher, j'ai passer toute la matinée dessus, j'ai chercher dans bibliotheque/printers ou dans /application support etc.. et impossible de trouver le driver qui correspond (dans les drivers dejà installés sur le mac, il n'y a pas celui que je cherche) et j'ai fouiller dans tous les topics, etc des forums...rien..!
> Si vous pouvez m'aider svp, en me confirmant aussi si le format du pilote doit etre .plugin ou.plist , merci, je suis completement desespéré!!



tu dis que tu as installé le logiciel, de quoi as tu besoin en plus? tu sélectionnes l'imprimante et normalement c'est tout. Je ne comprends pas!!!


----------



## caballus (11 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu dis que tu as installé le logiciel, de quoi as tu besoin en plus? tu sélectionnes l'imprimante et normalement c'est tout. Je ne comprends pas!!!


Une fois que j'ai selectionné l'imprimante reconnue en USB, je ne peux pas cliquer sur "ajouter" le bouton apparait en grisé, et je suis obligé de selectionner un pilote pour pouvoir le faire, je te joint une capture d'ecran  pour illustrer : http://tocanier.free.fr/Pbl imprimante C3100.png


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

as tu essayé de lancer une impression? tentes le truc, on sait jamais.

Enfin, et ça ne coute rien va dans utilitaire disque et répares les autorisations.


----------



## caballus (12 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> as tu essayé de lancer une impression? tentes le truc, on sait jamais.
> 
> Enfin, et ça ne coute rien va dans utilitaire disque et répares les autorisations.



Avant tout merci, j'ai dejà reparer les autorisations j'avais lu ça dans un tutoriel, mais si tu veux quand je lance une page test depuis l'utilitaire HP ça l'imprime, je peux meme lancer une numerisation depuis le mac a partir du logiciel fourni (normal car pour ces taches pas besoin des pilotes d'impression), mais impossible de lancer une impression car quand j'essaie je ne peux selectionner aucune imprimante..
Il me suffirait de trouver les drivers sur le mac , en fait quand je vais dans /printers/HP/aio (c'est le dossier ou sont les drivers all-in-one) il y a 2 drivers enfin des .plugin, donc je pense que c'est ça mais quand je les selectionne rien ne se passe... 
Est ce que tu sais sinon, où pourraient etre placés les drivers d'origine du mac, autrepart que dans macintosh HD/ Printers , peut etre qu'en ajoutant les drivers telechargés dans ce dossier ça pourrait les prendre en compte..?
Désolé, ça doit te prendre un peu la tete, c'est à n'y rien comprendre..!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

caballus a dit:


> Avant tout merci, j'ai dejà reparer les autorisations j'avais lu ça dans un tutoriel, mais si tu veux quand je lance une page test depuis l'utilitaire HP ça l'imprime, je peux meme lancer une numerisation depuis le mac a partir du logiciel fourni (normal car pour ces taches pas besoin des pilotes d'impression), mais impossible de lancer une impression car quand j'essaie je ne peux selectionner aucune imprimante..
> Il me suffirait de trouver les drivers sur le mac , en fait quand je vais dans /printers/HP/aio (c'est le dossier ou sont les drivers all-in-one) il y a 2 drivers enfin des .plugin, donc je pense que c'est ça mais quand je les selectionne rien ne se passe...
> * Est ce que tu sais sinon, où pourraient etre placés les drivers d'origine du mac, autrepart que dans macintosh HD/ Printers , peut etre qu'en ajoutant les drivers telechargés dans ce dossier ça pourrait les prendre en compte..?*
> Désolé, ça doit te prendre un peu la tete, c'est à n'y rien comprendre..!!



ce que tu as téléchargé doit être  installé en double cliquant dessus. C'est en fait un prog d'installation.


----------



## caballus (12 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ce que tu as téléchargé doit être  installé en double cliquant dessus. C'est en fait un prog d'installation.



C'est ce que j'avais fait, l'installation avait bien reussie,d'une part avec le cd du logiciel, mais aussi lorsque j'ai reinstallé juste les drivers tout ça a bien marché, mais pour ajouter l'imprimante, je suis obligé de retrouver où les drivers ont été installés et de selectionner celui qui correspond à mon imprimante...
Au fait connais tu le nom de l'extension pour les drivers ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

ok, je crois avoir compris.

Certains produits doivent être installés en rspectant une procédure particulière.

1/ désinstaller tout ce que tu as installé pour l'imprimante (dans le dossier HP, il y a peut être un désinstalleur).

2/ s'assurer que l'imprimante n'est pas branchée et hors tension

3/ Installer le soft et après brancher l'imprimante.

C'est nizarre mais certains fabricants ont un peu de mal à passer de win à Macosx.

Sinon, je te déconseille fortement de toucher aux dossiers bibliothèque ou système. Tu dois trouver un dossier HP dans le dossier applications.


----------



## caballus (12 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ok, je crois avoir compris.
> 
> Certains produits doivent être installés en rspectant une procédure particulière.
> 
> ...



J'avais fais dans cet ordre la premiere fois, mais pour etre sur j'ai suivit ce que tu m'as dit, et ça me mene toujours au meme pbl, l'instalation se passe bien, l'application me dit que j'ai correctement installé et conguré l'imprimante, cette derniere apparait bien dans le menu deroulant de mes preferences systeme lorsque je veux ajouter l'imprimante, je la selectionne (tu as vu la capture d'ecran que je t'ai envoyée) mais je dois toujours selectionner le pilote sans quoi je ne peux pas cliquer sur "ajouter"..! 
Dans mon dossier "application" puis "utilitaire" j'ouvre l'application HP printer selector et encore une fois tout se passe bien sauf qu 'un message est affiché en bas de la fenetre me disant que mon imprimante n'est pas selectionnée dans l'utilitaire de config imprimante.. je te joint une capture d'ecran : http://tocanier.free.fr/Image 1.png
Autrement dit, le programme fournit avec l'imprimante, reconnait mon imprimante, son emplacement...etc mais le mac demande le pilote et ce dernier ne s'ajoute pas à la liste des drivers HP installés d'origine.. 
Désolé de te poser encore une fois cette question , mais sais tu où pourrais se trouver le pilote dans le mac? car apparement c'est la seule chose à faire qui resoudrait le pbl..


----------

